# Abandoned Paper Mill Factory, Norfolk



## KPUrban_ (Apr 15, 2018)

*Abandoned Paper Mill Factory, Suffolk*

In early January 2018 me and a good friend of mine set off to explore what we though was an abandoned paper mill. Although them plans changed rather quickly and we found ourselves going no further than the train station due to RMT strikes on GreaterAnglia. So we attempted it again the following week and thankfully the trains decided to run. Once we arrived we walked for around 2 hours (including the time getting the cheapest food possible) and arrived at the site. Once we entered we began our explore. Unfortunately I did not get too many photos but ones I did take were alright. Once I got back I decided to look into the history and struggled to find anything accurate. We originally thought it was a paper mill but reports show it was either a Paper Mill, pharmaceutical factory, or a fertilizer factory. So I'm going to go with my original assumption as say it was a paper mill.
Anyway One of the two building was grade II listed but we stated in the more modern,and less impressive, structure.






Most of the building was stripped out and was a shell. Apart from these offices.








Still, I made the most of it.

We moved on to the more preserved, and dangerous, building. Which at first seemed inaccessible. 




Instantly I was surprised to see these spiral chutes. 









Throughout we could see that nature had taken its toll on the almost Victorian woodwork.
Although this decay did have its positives....





Anyway. I'll leave this report here. Unfortunately I'm stuck with an iPhone SE, but hopefully I will be getting a camera soon.
KPUrbex - Instagram, Youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSAyS7TepyfhyDNV0oiuryg


----------



## Indiana Jones (Apr 16, 2018)

The inside on the top floor looks like Fisons factory in Ipswich???


----------



## old git (Apr 16, 2018)

100 0/0 Mr Jones. Ipswich is in Suffolk KP.You wouldn't want to walk to Norfolk from there. Red Herrings eh?






Indiana Jones said:


> The inside on the top floor looks like Fisons factory in Ipswich???


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 17, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> So I'm going to go with my original assumption as say it was a paper mill.
> Anyway One of the two building was grade II listed but we stated in the more modern,and less impressive, structure..



The description in the Listing Documents will tell you what the original use was (these will in 99.9% of the cases be fully accurate and leave no doubt as to function of the buildings).


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 17, 2018)

When I saw the title of this I thought I have never heard of a paper mill in Norfolk.its deffo a fertilizer plant I have been myself three times.yoi can smell the stuff soon as you walk in.the iron and sulphates in the fertilizer is an unmistakble smell.nice report though


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 19, 2018)

old git said:


> 100 0/0 Mr Jones. Ipswich is in Suffolk KP.You wouldn't want to walk to Norfolk from there. Red Herrings eh?



It appears I've given the wrong county. I was close enough I guess.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 20, 2018)

Nice helter skelter:}


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 6, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Nice helter skelter:}



It did look good. 
I tried sliding down it and it... didn't work.


----------



## smiler (Jun 6, 2018)

Whatever it was, that's a hell of an attic shot, liked it Thanks


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 6, 2018)

smiler said:


> Whatever it was, that's a hell of an attic shot, liked it Thanks



Walking in it wasn't safe as the floor wold go under your feet every 3 in 5 steps.


----------



## Scottiedelsol (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks like papermill lane to me in claydon ipswich


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 11, 2018)

"Anyway. I'll leave this report here. Unfortunately I'm stuck with an iPhone SE, but hopefully I will be getting a camera soon.
KPUrbex"

As I have said before - I wish the iPhone had been around when I was lugging a bloody great bag of photographic gear around the countryside in my working days. It matters not one jot what the recording equipment is - if you have an 'eye' for the subject, then you will get good images on any damn 'camera'. Your images are good - clear and to the point; get your camera by all means, but your present images are more than just OK. Remember that the phone will be always on your person - ready to record those surprise finds, the heavy equipment bag will probably be left at home on that occasion! What ever you do, keep up the good work.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 12, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> "Anyway. I'll leave this report here. Unfortunately I'm stuck with an iPhone SE, but hopefully I will be getting a camera soon.
> KPUrbex"
> 
> As I have said before - I wish the iPhone had been around when I was lugging a bloody great bag of photographic gear around the countryside in my working days. It matters not one jot what the recording equipment is - if you have an 'eye' for the subject, then you will get good images on any damn 'camera'. Your images are good - clear and to the point; get your camera by all means, but your present images are more than just OK. Remember that the phone will be always on your person - ready to record those surprise finds, the heavy equipment bag will probably be left at home on that occasion! What ever you do, keep up the good work.



Well, Thanks. When I mentioned I was stuck with an Iphone the reason behind this was because I knew I can do better with a camera. I prefer to have control of settings and opitons, especially in photography, the iPhone was too automated. I prefer to have more options on how to take photographs, such as lenses, options, shutter speeds ect. I'm certainly grateful for having the camera phone I do,as that's what sparked my passion for this, but as I said at the time i would have preferred to use a camera.
Anyway, thanks again for your kind words.


----------

